
VNC in VR: Synchronized Virtual Desktops - T-A
https://blog.highfidelity.com/blog/2016/4/25/vnc-in-vr-synchronized-virtual-desktops
======
d08ble
ACPU VNC-like VR experiments:

JS coding using browser editor:
[http://acpul.tumblr.com/image/116464611050](http://acpul.tumblr.com/image/116464611050)

iSimulator on iPad:
[http://acpul.tumblr.com/image/116464559770](http://acpul.tumblr.com/image/116464559770)

Video Apple WWDC picture in picture in VR (realtime performance):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubNfWarTawI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubNfWarTawI)

------
ezjones
When I see these demos or hololens demos I always wonder if the resolution is
good enough to code. To read text clearly without blurred effects or jaggies.
After all the text is being mapped to a texture in 3d. These demos work but
are they usable?

~~~
daeken
I just released a VNC client for Hololens, for the express purpose of exposing
my Mac to that environment, for development. The resolution is absolutely
_fantastic_. The thing about Hololens is that the resolution all depends on
where the window is in reference to you; I don't know how they do what they
do, but there's no blurriness, no jaggies in the least. I'm not one for
hyperbole when it comes to tech, especially that in development, but I will
say this: it's the closest to magic I've ever seen.

Edit: I should probably actually link it, since people might see this!
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/p/vncaster/9nblggh528q...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/p/vncaster/9nblggh528qx) Don't judge the text by the screenshots; for
whatever reason, they threw a 640x480 camera on the front, and downscale
everything for that. What looks like magic in real life, looks like shit in
screenshots. If they don't fix that with Hololens v2, there's a _serious_
problem with their priorities.

~~~
hrrsn
Interesting. We've got a Vive in the office, and the limited resolution is a
serious downer. Everything looks like it's 800x600, no matter how far away it
is.

------
rocky1138
What's the FPS like? VNC even on a local network is barely usable.

~~~
stuxnet79
What do you use VNC for? If your local network speed are fast, you can easily
code or browse ... etc - if you are watching videos or playing video games
forget about it.

~~~
rocky1138
I have no real use-case. Just making a statement. I wonder why YouTube can
stream 1080p at 60fps but VNC on a local network can't.

Not bitching about VNC because it's done a lot of good things and it's very
useful, but I think there's a lot of room for optimization.

~~~
hulahoof
Videos are pre-rendered and compressed which massively reduces filesize

~~~
rocky1138
Can't the same sort of compression be used over VNC?

That would help.

~~~
MatthaeusHarris
YouTube has the luxury of not needing real-time compression. Latency hurts
usability more than low frame rate.

~~~
rocky1138
OK, but how does Apple's AirPlay work so well, then?

